# 125g clean up



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Your hardscape looks great!

Could use MOAR plants!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

The wood arrangement is lovely. Imo I would add a couple more background plants but apart from that its a really nice tank.
Good luck...


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I use to have the back wall covered with water sprite but had some issues with algae so I wanted to start fresh.


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Those swords will fill it in anyway! Looks really nice. Great hard scape!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Great scape! Love the wood. I would add some moss to the wood to fill it up with a bit more green.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Some anubias nana or petite would do great in the front down by the base of the wood. Its dark so gsa and other algaes should not be an issue for it there. 

Love all the wood.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Very nice aquascape and lighting.

The size of tank really shows too.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, I was going for a simplistic look. I just added more lighting and I'm thinking about adding some Anubis to the tank as well.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Update. The swords are really starting to take off.


----------

